# Allianz Gilde Stormwind Marina /Madmortem



## colt179 (8. August 2011)

Die neuere Casual-Gilde Stormwind Marina (Level9) sucht noch Member für die Gilde.

Wir suchen Spieler die Spaß am Gildenleben und freundlichen Umfeld haben, Spieler die gemütlich ,und nicht unter druck spielen wollen, Neulinge wo mit WoW gerade angefangen haben und auch PVP-Spieler die in guter lockerer Atmosphäre zusammen ein BG machen wollen.Wichtig für uns ist auch das real life,wo wir rücksicht drauf nehmen !

Wichtig ist das wir Spaß in der Gilde haben und gemütlich 5er Instanzen ,PvP+Arena oder auch mal einen Raid versuchen können. Raid kann vielseitig sein von Nostalgie Run bis neueren Content.
Aber alles im Rahmen einer  Gilde ohne Stress und Hardcore. 

Wenn ihr interesse oder noch Fragen habt dann flüstert mich Maihon an oder Theokraex ,Volori, Poff,,hamt.damt,nuntar,Fazu
oder besucht unsere Web-Site stormwindmarina.host.allvatar.com ! Dort findet ihr Infos zur Gilde und könnt euch bewerben.


----------



## colt179 (16. August 2011)

Inzwischen haben wir stufe 5 erreicht !
Wir suchen immer noch  nach neuen member für die Gilde!!!


----------



## colt179 (29. August 2011)

Update /stufe 6 wurde von uns in der zwischen zeit erspielt!
Wir suchen immer noch!!!!


----------



## colt179 (18. September 2011)

/push


----------



## colt179 (9. Oktober 2011)

/push 

Inzwischen haben wir die Gildenstufe 8 erreicht !!


----------



## colt179 (31. Oktober 2011)

/push


----------



## colt179 (18. November 2011)

/push

Die gildenstufe 9 wurde von uns mittlerweile erspielt!!!


----------

